# Theraband Gold?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Any good and cheap sources for 5m rolls Gold Theraband? Any company you would recommend?

I would appreciate a company accepting paypal, with resonable shipping to overseas.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any good and cheap sources for 5m rolls Gold Theraband? Any company you would recommend?
> 
> I would appreciate a company accepting paypal, with resonable shipping to overseas.


have u tried ebay mate? or try typing it into google under the shopping section, if you get stuck give me a shout and i will sell u 5m - john


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm not on Ebay.

Thanks very much for the offer John. Muchly appreciated.

As soon I'm sorted withna cutter, I'll have to buy some.

I'll contact you in due time.


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

> Unfortunately, I'm not on Ebay.


You miss out the chance of plenty of usefull SS related things for good prieces. Should think about giving it a try, its not that evil as you might think


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

About 8-10 years ago, I was on ebay! Can you register with a hotmail address?

When I was, you couldn't! I was doing a lot of cheque sending all over the place. Then came paypal and couldn't be bothered.

I just got paypal a few month ago.

Lot of hassle to deal with Ebay sellers! I prefer quick email or msg. There are charges too!


----------



## CyberLinxy (Jan 21, 2012)

gamekeeper john said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any good and cheap sources for 5m rolls Gold Theraband? Any company you would recommend?
> 
> I would appreciate a company accepting paypal, with resonable shipping to overseas.


have u tried ebay mate? or try typing it into google under the shopping section, if you get stuck give me a shout and i will sell u 5m - john








[/quote]

John how much would you charge me for 10 m, or 5 m, i am in switzerland and i really need some theraband. and could u throw in a pouch? dude please il pay much


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

ebay!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ptmart.com


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

ebay is always the cheapest I have found. Amazon has some good prices as well.


----------

